# 1st post, gear/strategy opinions



## Snow plow (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello everyone, 1st time poster, but I've lurked here for a while. Looks like there's a wealth of info here and I look forward to picking your brains and contributing as well.

I just moved to San Antonio but will be spending time in CC and hope to surfcast whenever I can. I'm looking for some feedback/critiques on my current gear/plans.

*Inshore-trout/slot reds*

Popping corks, shrimp, artificials, small croaker, piggy perch/pins

Shimano spheros 4000
7' penn inshore rod
30lb braid

*General surfcasting/jetty fishing/pier anchor rod-slot reds, bull reds, small shark, big uglies*

finger mullet, cut horse mullet, cut skipjack/ladyfish, perch, croaker

penn 704/penn liveliner 5600
10' Ander tournament 1-4oz
20lb mono

Penn squidder 145
Rod to be purchased (ugly stick 10', American rodsmiths 12' etc etc.)
20lb mono

*Medium heavy surfcasting/light pier fishing-slot reds, bull reds, cobia/ling, small-medium sharks, jack crevalle*

whiting, mullet, cut ladyfish, perch, small cut sting ray

Daiwa sealine 50h static magged
Rod to be purchased, same as above
25lb mono

*Slide line fighting rig/pier float rig/jetty drift rig/heavy surfcasting reel*

Kingfish, bull reds, Jacks, Cobia, and if lucky the rare tarpon

Penn 113h 4/0 aluminum spool 
6'6" Shakespeare wonder rod
30lb mono

Couple questions.

On a budget and want to avoid issues on a crowded pier so I'm trying to stick with mono.

Would 25lb mono be heavy enough for bull reads and sharks to 5 feet?
I remember reading a ton of jigmaster/30lb mono recommendations on this site for this type of fishing. I was thinking the 25 mono could give me a bit more line capacity.

Is the 4/0 large enough for slide lining? Would the chrome spool offer a significant increase in line capacity? Would the 113HLW be a better choice and if so can it still be cast? I'm assuming that the 4/0 would be fine for most kings, cobia and jacks but that I'd be cutting it close with a 6+ foot shark or 100lb tarpon.

sorry for the long winded post. thx for taking the time to read


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

*Looking good*

25 lb mono more than enough I land bull reds in surf with 15 lb mono routinely. Might want to bring wire leaders for shark or mackeral tho. Welcome


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, its sounds like your ready to start fishing. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Snow plow (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. 

I kinda figured that 25lb would be fine for bull reds, thanks for confirming. I'm less confident if I hook into a shark but I guess the only way to know for sure is to get out there and do it. I fought a 100 pound black tip a couple years ago on thirty and felt fine but was thinking 25 with 400 yards might be better than 30 with 300 yards (casted baits only). 

wealth of info here but can't catch any fish on the net, need this wind to die down so I can get out. Thanks again.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I run 300 yards of Suffex 832 topped off with 30 pound Ande mono


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

25 pound mono is strong enough when in pristine condition, but keep in mind that the last 50 yards of your line is prone to get scraped back and forth across sandbars with shells in it. I am partial to 50 yards of 40-50 pound topshot just for abrasion resistance; I change out the topshot every season.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Your Wish List"*

Snow Plow;
Almost everything you suggested for your "wish list" was reasonable.

I would suggest that you be sure that you check the piers that you 
plan frequent about the rods you plan to buy. Some I've been on had
a Length Restriction...Nothing more than 11'...

I would also say that a 4/0 or a Special 4/0 is overkill....You can accomplish
the same thing with a Penn Jigmaster with 300 yds of microbraid (about 30 lb
test) and fill the rest with 30 lb test mono....You'll end up with about 450 yds 
of 30...About the same as the 4/0's you mentioned....But the Jigmaster will
cast ALOT Better...

I'd also suggest you try to get smaller reels as opposed to larger...Most fish
are smaller than we would like to catch...giving us a lot better fight...and there
is sufficent reserve in most smaller reels to handle sharks up to 5'...It doesn't
mean that it will hold everything you could catch but it will hold over 99% of 
the fish you will hang....

Most of us fish for the enjoyment of the fight...The use too heavy tackle
steals most of that fight from you...

My $0.02
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

also check with pier on number of rods allowed, only bring what you need. leaving extra rods in the truck could be costly. in like someone has helped there selvies to them.


----------



## Snow plow (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome and replies. 

Definitely brought up some things that I hadn't thought of like size limits on piers etc.

I'm used to throwing lures on a honey lamiglas with a ~22oz Penn 704 so even the larger conventional feel small in hand. I know that when I'm out there I'll appreciate a smaller reel. 

One thing that I'm finding different here is the knowledge that there is always something big enough to spool me whether using an abu 6500 or penn 9/0, so I guess the recommendation for gear that covers the majority of the fish I'll be targeting makes sense. thanks again


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Plenty big fish can be landed on 25#, but i agree that the abrasion is the concern when going that light. x2 on the topshot, or step up to 40#. Its also surprisingly easy to snap 25# when casting, the topshot will help there as well. I do use a lot of straight 40# without topshot for simplicity. That gives me only about 200 to 300 yards capacity, but its not a huge problem. With casted baits from piers, i probably catch 50 to 100 sharks in the three to six foot range for every one time i get spooled.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Your plans will be fine. Just for a comparison, my personal best bull red came in at 46" and was caught on a Penn 525 Mag/12' Tica combo with 17lb test. That's my absolute favorite surf rig. Also, my castable shark rigs run 30# test with braid backing. 

I'm in SA also and most likely hitting PINS this coming week, PM me if you want to tag along. Kids are in school so I'll probably stay mobile and maybe hit the bay to look for trout as well.


----------



## jomo888 (Aug 4, 2005)

Mustad7731 said:


> Snow Plow;
> You can accomplish the same thing with a Penn Jigmaster with 300 yds of microbraid (about 30 lb test) and fill the rest with 30 lb test mono....You'll end up with about 450 yds of 30...About the same as the 4/0's you mentioned....But the Jigmaster will cast ALOT Better...
> My $0.02
> Mustad7731
> Jack


Great info.....I'm thinking about getting the Penn Jigmaster too....would you 1st put mono on the reel to prevent the braided line from spinning.....or is that necessary?


----------



## Snow plow (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks guys, ill be looking into a top shot or shock leader for break offs/abrasion resistance



justletmein said:


> Your plans will be fine. Just for a comparison, my personal best bull red came in at 46" and was caught on a Penn 525 Mag/12' Tica combo with 17lb test. That's my absolute favorite surf rig. Also, my castable shark rigs run 30# test with braid backing.
> 
> I'm in SA also and most likely hitting PINS this coming week, PM me if you want to tag along. Kids are in school so I'll probably stay mobile and maybe hit the bay to look for trout as well.


 thanks for the offer I'd definitely like to touch base


----------

